# UTV Track Systems



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking at purchasing a UTV and was wondering how much wider will a track system Will make the unit. Are they worth the extra $4,000, Might need to get a wider trailer. ANY HELP IS DEEPLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know how wide they are and I've never seen a set that was under $6500 but then I've never looked to hard at them as I drive my rzr year round and they aren't all that well suited for bare ground from what I've been told. They do go thru the snow like gangbusters though. Too bad they're supposedly illegal on the snowmobile trails. Go to rzrforum.net and ask in the Gerneral RZR discussion forum and perhaps they can answer any questions.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I was 5400$ shipped to my dealer camoplast 4s. Mounted and installed myself. I have a landscape trailer roughly 6 foot 6 in inside the rails and it fits, but I better be straight.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

What's your unit? Having bought an enclosed trailer for my Polaris Ranger Crew, I had to have exact measurements if you need them. Here is a link to a thread for the Polaris forum that may be of help:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi4zpmeqMbKAhUKVj4KHaZeBUgQjRwIBw&url=http://www.rangerforums.net/forum/polaris-ranger-xp900/13180-2015-xp-900-w-tracks.html&psig=AFQjCNHAG5SSBvN38vhT0Jh6KI64gt_EnA&ust=1453857727927791

I ended up buying an 18x8.5 with 90" due to lift 2" lift kit and track.


----------

